# Construction Trailer



## UnionBrothers (Jan 25, 2010)

Thats a great tip I never would have really thought about painting the interior. I did noticed how bad most of the interior lighting was in almost all trailers so painting the inside would be a great benefit. Anyone had any better luck with a certain brand. I spend today going around to different dealers in new england and looking at different models. I have never been able to trust a sales persons opinion of the product they are trying to sell.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Winchester said:


> I'm also buying a trailer... I like the idea of the ramp door, but with tight parking around here I already am going to have fun with the trailer without a long door on the back end.
> 
> I'm only going for a 6x10 though since I'll be pulling with a tacoma (rated to tow 6500#, but i'm more worried about tongue weight)
> 
> ...


 



A 6x10 will most likely be rated for 2990 lb In canada. Imo 3000 +/- is not reason enough to special order a single axle with brakes. Or buy a tandem. Min +$1500 I think a minivan could do it.

I just bought a brand new pace american 6x10 for $3000 all in.

I drive a superduty, so I definitly have no stopping issues, but even with a tacoma I suspect you won't have issues. imo of course.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i have been thinking about a enclosed trailer also.
i want to be able to put 16' trim inside, not sure if 16' is that long inside, nt sure if its that bug of a deal either.
i had an idea to have roll away cabinets to store tools and such in, then when i need to use the trailer for other things, (like my rock buggy, delivering cabinets,ect) i can clear the floor space out no problem. 
i havent started looking at all, all i know is i have to have 2 axle with brakes, and a ladder rack on top. 
i am intrested to see some set-ups to get an idea for how it could work.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Not sure if just some or all trailers are measured from bumper to ball on hitch. So a 16' trailer may only be about 12' inside, Even a 16' body gives you less then 16' inside.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I've seen box vans with a little cutout door on the rear of the box to allow long trim to stick out...may be able to special order something similar on a trailer (?).

yes on the brakes AND buy a good quality brake controller...unless you're fortunate enough to have an integral brake controller on a newer vehicle.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Cjeff said:


> Not sure if just some or all trailers are measured from bumper to ball on hitch. So a 16' trailer may only be about 12' inside, Even a 16' body gives you less then 16' inside.


a 16' trailer will be 16' inside, +/- a couple of inches, they are not measured from the coupler.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Def make sure you get a tandem axle. Im at half my GVRW with just tools. I would be at my GVRW if i had just a single axle. I think brakes are now standard on all tandem wheel trailers from what the guy told me when i bought mine but thats from new.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Most States require brakes on at least one axle if the Gross weight of the trailer is over 3,000 lbs.

There are some exceptions, see the chart in the following link, it lists the criteria for all 50 States.

http://www.roadkingtrailers.com/brakelaws.htm

Or this one, it has pretty pictures.

http://www.towshop.com/trailer_supplemental_braking_laws.htm


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

One of the best things I did to my trailer when I bought it was getting the entire bottom undercoated. That's where they rust out. Mine's a '93 and it's solid as a rock.

Car Mate - good trailer outfit in New England:thumbsup:


----------



## Ten Fingers (Nov 5, 2006)

I prefer leaf springs over torsion, for tandem trailers. Going over a speedbump for example, axles work together with the springs. My back wheels almost come off the ground as my front torsion axle goes over the bump...


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

tgeb said:


> Most States require brakes on at least one axle if the Gross weight of the trailer is over 3,000 lbs.
> 
> There are some exceptions, see the chart in the following link, it lists the criteria for all 50 States.
> 
> ...


 wow never knew that, I've never ever been checked in Florida for trailer brakes.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

drywallnflorida said:


> wow never knew that, I've never ever been checked in Florida for trailer brakes.


In Florida if the GVWR of the trailer is 3500 lbs or more, brakes are required on all axles.

Which means any tandem or triple axle trailer requires brakes, and even most single axle trailers require brakes too.

The DOT has been stoppig people a lot lately on I-4.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> One of the best things I did to my trailer when I bought it was getting the entire bottom undercoated. That's where they rust out. Mine's a '93 and it's solid as a rock.
> 
> Car Mate - good trailer outfit in New England:thumbsup:


 
I tried quite a few different places before i bought my carmate and come down to either a tooltrailer or carmate and the carmate was in stock at the dealer so ended up with that. The tooltrailer sure are a nice bit of kit though. I dont think you can beat carmate on quality but they aint cheap. You get what you pay for though.


----------



## mshoward (Jan 7, 2010)

Good thread, I'm going to have to save this one for future reference


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

bwalley said:


> In Florida if the GVWR of the trailer is 3500 lbs or more, brakes are required on all axles.
> 
> Which means any tandem or triple axle trailer requires brakes, and even most single axle trailers require brakes too.
> 
> The DOT has been stoppig people a lot lately on I-4.


I haven't seen to many people in standard truck/trailers pulled over by the DOT, for the most part it is always heavy equipment/ semi's

the trailer dealers should not be able to sell them in the state with out brakes if they are required by law.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Winchester said:


> I'm also buying a trailer... I like the idea of the ramp door, but with tight parking around here I already am going to have fun with the trailer without a long door on the back end.
> 
> I'm only going for a 6x10 though since I'll be pulling with a tacoma (rated to tow 6500#, but i'm more worried about tongue weight)
> 
> ...


Get brakes and get a tandem. On another thread in the Vehicles section somebody posted on there about having a single axle and blowing a tire. The trailer went out of control and their tools ended up on the highway when the doors popped open.
You can control tongue/tail weight by what kind of hitch setup you use in your trucks. With an adjustable you can pitch the trailer up which will switch the center of gravity to the tail or pitch it down and switch it to the tongue. I bought a 6x12 so my brake would fit inside and got 7' high inside since I do door work. I got barn doors because a lot of my jobs are in tight neighborhoods. I also got 4" drop axles so I wouldn't have to step up so high to get in or out and to also offset some of the extra height. That step can be a bear if you have to go in and out all day. You will see some manufacturers mount their tongue under the frame which leaves you with a really high step vs the tongue mounted even with the frame which isn't as bad vs a drop axles which is best (IMO:whistling).


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

drywallnflorida said:


> I haven't seen to many people in standard truck/trailers pulled over by the DOT, for the most part it is always heavy equipment/ semi's
> 
> the trailer dealers should not be able to sell them in the state with out brakes if they are required by law.


I am on I-4 everday and have seen DOT pulling over smaller vehichles quite a bit lately, I was surprised they could pull them over, my friend a FHP Trooper, told me that DOT can pull over anyone as they have statewide jurisdiction.

People sell illegal stuff all the timel, it is up to the buyer to know what is legal.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

bwalley said:


> I am on I-4 everday and have seen DOT pulling over smaller vehichles quite a bit lately, I was surprised they could pull them over, my friend a FHP Trooper, told me that DOT can pull over anyone as they have statewide jurisdiction.
> 
> People sell illegal stuff all the timel, it is up to the buyer to know what is legal.


 
yeah I know that DOT is over FHP and locals. I guess everybody is looking for more revenue.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I tow a 14' V-nose everyday and to be honest you will run out of room fast. It has barn doors in the rear, leaf springs, brakes on both axles and the suspension is over the axle so the trailer sits lower. I have towed it for two yrs now and the brakes are shot, the tires have already been replaced once and will be due again in the spring and i have had some problems with bolts falling out of the spring shackles. The trailer is at its full weight capacity so i blame alot of these problems on myself and the trailer has always performed well. As said above i preferred the leaf springs for better axle travel over bumps as we get alot of frost heaves here.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's a pic of my trailer and a link to a slideshow on how I set it up:

http://s436.photobucket.com/albums/qq88/knottree/Trailer Transformation/?albumview=slideshow


----------

